

Fix common usability problems before user testing - userium
https://userium.com/service.html

======
userium
Nothing beats usability testing with target users and there are great tools
online to make that easier. However, we believe you should first do an "expert
usability review", to catch all the common usability problems on your website.
Once you fix those, you will receive much more meaningful feedback from often
expensive and time-consuming user testing.

~~~
patkai
Also, usability should be about giving concrete solutions, not just pointing
out problems.

